
Ryan Funduk: Our Culture of Exclusion - tswicegood
http://jeffcroft.com/links/2012/apr/05/ryan-funduk-our-culture-of-exclusion/
======
cosecant
I appreciate Jeff's mature response to Ryan's article. What most irked me
about Ryan's initial article was how he seems to yell "FIRE!!!" and tries to
backpedal the situation. It is hard to take that seriously even when he has
some good points.

